# Who is looking forward to Resident Evil 7?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As per the title really, the game is released towards the end of the month, Jan 27th I believe. I really loved the resi games, who has played them and who remembers the classic scene where those dogs smashed their way through the windows in the original resi? The new game already looks bloody scary :doublesho, Kinda reminds me of the Texas chain saw massacre with elements of resi thrown in. Have you seen the demo doing the rounds on youtube?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

Bloody hell that game takes me way back, remember playing it on PS2 and getting any amount of frights during gameplay, haven't played any since they first came out though


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Have you played the demo Soulboy?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cadmunkey said:


> Have you played the demo Soulboy?


I haven't cadmunkey but I saw video footage and it looks pretty good, I will most certainly be getting it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will never forgot that point with the dogs and the windows... first time that happened it was swifty paused and turned off. Was a bit younger so thoroughly s#!t myself.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Loved the series ever since I started playing Res. Evil 5. Brilliant storyline and graphics. But as mentioned, can be scary haha


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

One of the best series of games ive ever played, yeah i remember the dogs through the windows and nemisis smash through the wall when your looking round the office .
The new one looks superb and ill certanly be buying it.....will i have time to play it ?
If you havent watched the video http://www.shopto.net/video-games/xbox-one/XB1RE36-resident-evil-7-biohazard


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Resident Evil 7 transports the long-running horror series to virtual reality, making it feel like you're really in a creepy New Orleans house surrounded by deadly creatures. But there's one sense that VR can't emulate yet: smell. Luckily, there's an official RE7 candle just for that.

Called the "Resident Evil 7: Blood, Sweat, and Fears 4D VR Candle," the object in question is designed to evoke the smell of the game, so that you can be totally immersed. Its creators claim that it smells like "old timber, leather, and maybe some blood…" The candle also lasts an estimated 18-20 hours, so depending on how much you struggle with fighting the undead, you'll likely only need one to get through the game. That's good, because that sense of olfactory immersion comes at a cost: the RE7 candle is a whopping $18.99.

you need this to complete the experience


----------

